# Complete pressurized co2



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

just wondering where i can get one and about how much are those?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you mean with the tank too? I know bigals scarb has it but it's expensive I think the cheapest one is almost 300


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

i know you can get the tank filled cheap around $150 or somthin like that, but is there a shop that sells a complete setup with reactors,solenoid,bubble counters etc?


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

A Milwaukee MA 957 regulator online is around $90, I did see one at Lucky's but I have no clue how much they wanted for it. A filled 15lb from Norwood in Etobicoke is like $95. Norwood is probably the cheapest place to buy a co2 tank in Toronto, refills are about $15. The Milwaukee regulator comes with a solenoid and bubble counter, the reactor you can go to home depot and pick up some ABS parts and make the reactor yourself for less then $10. Add all that up its probably cheaper then buying a whole setup from a shop


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

90$ where did you find it online for 90? you sure that's not american price?


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought my here, shipping was around $13.

http://www.water-testers.com/contents/en-us/d100_milwaukee-ma957-co2-regulator.html


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

The prices are in American but the conversion rate is pretty close anyways. Free shipping only applies to the US, if I remembered correctly they ship from St Louis.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

so the shipping price is adjusted later, I went to the website and I picked shipping for ontario it came up to like 30 something.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You can get an electronic one from here
http://www.aquariumplants.com/URLre...ants_com_s_Electronic_Co2_Regulator_p/co2.htm
Or you can get a good one from here
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html
Both are more expensive but are higher quality.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Did you check 1-2 day? it says its for USA only. It doesn't calculate shipping rates to Toronto. When I ordered from them I choose Basic Ground and they sent me an confirmation email with shipping fees.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

it would be good to call the company and place an order over the phone, and specifically ask for USPS (not UPS) to avoid any additional outrageous brokerage fees that you will have to pay when shipping courier over the border. I've paid brokerage fees that cost double the items cost- which wont be the case when you're buying something as costly as Co2 equipment, but it's a good way to loose your "deal".


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have some reservations about the MA957 system; however, you can go this route if that is what you have decided on.

Please take a look at my pressurized CO2 guide if you haven't already:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271

I discuss about the various pros and cons of the regulators that have already been mentioned (the MA957, the Aquariumplants.com electronic regulator, and building your own from assembled parts, etc).


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> I have some reservations about the MA957 system; however, you can go this route if that is what you have decided on.
> 
> Please take a look at my pressurized CO2 guide if you haven't already:
> 
> ...


ahh yes! thanks dark will def check this out!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> it would be good to call the company and place an order over the phone, and specifically ask for USPS (not UPS) to avoid any additional outrageous brokerage fees ..


UPS does have a relatively inexpensive sevice to Canada that does include customs and duties. It's slow, but no slower than USPS's standard service.

Might be worthwhile asking the retailer in question if they offer this.


----------

